

GoogolPlex – Improved Siri for iOS - tvanzyl
http://betterthansiri.com

======
tvanzyl
Here's the link to an Engadget article that explains a bit more about it:

[http://www.engadget.com/2014/04/16/googolplex-
siri/](http://www.engadget.com/2014/04/16/googolplex-siri/)

Thought it was a cool idea, but if it always routes you through Safari I could
see it getting quite annoying with the wait time. Siri is still slow enough
that I'd rather just do things myself, it's usually faster than waiting. With
GoogolPlex I might have the same issue. I'll definitely give it a try though
and see.

edit: wording

